# Stanford Spring 2012



## Ravi (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Stanford Spring 2012 is planned for May 6. Registration and other information is available at the competition's web page: http://ca.cubingusa.com/stanfordspring2012/

Note that this competition hasn't been approved by the WCA yet. We were going to wait for official status before announcing to the community, but there have been some unforeseen complications getting WCA approval, so in the meantime we decided it's best to at least let everyone know what's going on.


----------



## Riley (Mar 30, 2012)

For some reason, the links aren't working. Same for Cal Day. I tried another computer and it didn't work; you get some type of error page. Is is just me or are other people experiencing these problems?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Mar 30, 2012)

Riley said:


> For some reason, the links aren't working. Same for Cal Day. I tried another computer and it didn't work; you get some type of error page. Is is just me or are other people experiencing these problems?


 
This has been happening for New Albany 2012/KOII. I think all the pages are down at the moment.


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 30, 2012)

Riley said:


> For some reason, the links aren't working. Same for Cal Day. I tried another computer and it didn't work; you get some type of error page. Is is just me or are other people experiencing these problems?


 
I'm getting the same problems on multiple pages. It'll probably get fixed within a day.
Also, if people want to do Skewb, I've let Ravi know that I'll be more than glad to run it =)


----------



## Ravi (Apr 8, 2012)

Update: the competition gained official status yesterday. We've had to enlist some new staff (thanks to everyone who volunteered!) due to the anticipated absence of several of our usual helpers, but I'm happy to say that we are still offering all of the originally scheduled events. You can register at http://ca.cubingusa.com/stanfordspring2012/register.php if you haven't done so already.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Apr 28, 2012)

*Cube-a-Palooza 8 (Stanford Spring 2012)*

I'm going to the Stanford Spring 2012 competition. anyone else going?
ps-I am seriously nervous because I ordered a new cube and I want it to get here before the comp so yeah


----------



## mitch1234 (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm going.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Apr 28, 2012)

I can't go cuz I have some girl scout 100 yr something, which I'm sure will be more boring than going to this...


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 28, 2012)

On the competition site, there's a link to registered competitors so you can see who's signed up to go =)

EDIT: Thanks to whoever merged =)


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 11, 2012)

So, we had a math writer named Dana McKenzie at the competition. He was there to take a few pictures for his book (volume 9 of "What’s Happening in the Mathematical Sciences"), but we managed to get him to participate in non-cuber team BLD. 

He has a nice blog post about the competition on his site.


----------



## Noahaha (May 11, 2012)

That's awesome! Seems like he really had a great time.


----------



## shelley (May 12, 2012)

*BAM!*


----------

